# Aquariums with built in filters?



## billiemackers (12 Dec 2016)

Hi all,

I'm considering ways of concealing various bits of kit in my aquarium when I add stuff in the future, the main one being a heater. I'm tempted to go down the canister filter with inline heater route eventually as this takes up minimal space in the aquarium and everything is out of the way. Also an option to add nice neat lily pipes etc.

Before I potentially do that, I'm just wondering if there are any nice aquarium 'systems' with built in filters that anyone would recommend? It looks easy to hide a heater behind the (usually black) back panel - is filtration and flow adequate with these aquariums or would an external canister filter likely be a better choice?

Any help much apprenticed!


----------



## MrHidley (12 Dec 2016)

In my first planted tank I used one of these with decent success. As long as the pump in the filter is high enough flow then it will work fine. Although in the end I cut the bit of plastic dividing the tank out so I could have a larger tank.


----------



## Manisha (14 Dec 2016)

Im happy with my all in one set ups (fluval spec v & betta duo) hidden heater is a bonus - however both tanks are v.small (19/20l) I really want to try a Fluval Flex though! https://reefbuilders.com/2016/07/11/fluval-flex-tanks-brings-a-new-perspective-to-small-aquariums/


----------



## Aqua360 (14 Dec 2016)

Manisha said:


> Im happy with my all in one set ups (fluval spec v & betta duo) hidden heater is a bonus - however both tanks are v.small (19/20l) I really want to try a Fluval Flex though! https://reefbuilders.com/2016/07/11/fluval-flex-tanks-brings-a-new-perspective-to-small-aquariums/



Manisha that's the first time I've seen your Spec V, looks superb; great job!


----------



## Aqua360 (14 Dec 2016)

And for the op, tanks like aqua one have really great built in hidden filters; I've consistently found these tanks the best in my experience, never quite liked the water leaving the tank in canister filters etc


----------



## billiemackers (18 Dec 2016)

Thanks everyone and really nice setups Manisha!

To add to my initial question - can anyone recommend a good reliable heater for a small aquarium which is fairly inconspicuous?


----------



## Henry (19 Dec 2016)

Newa do a good range of small heaters that are easy to hide.


----------



## jameson_uk (19 Dec 2016)

What size tank are you looking at?  The aqua one nanos have a fake back wall to hide stuff and I have heard good things about (I have the cheaper P@H version with no fake back wall)


----------



## billiemackers (19 Dec 2016)

Yeah I have heard good things about them too, can see clearly that everything is well hidden in this video (not my vid):



The only thing I'm not keen on is the curved edged at the front, still looks nice though


----------



## Iain mlaren (22 Dec 2016)

Hi. I have a aquaone 620t. This Is 130l I believe. It has a built in filter in the top so there no back wall taking up space. This is quite a tall tank though at 60cm I believe. There is a smaller version of it with the same spec. Also there is now an led upgrade lid for these. I haven't used or seen much spec on the led though. Hope this helps
Iain


----------

